# Website Templates



## TheMailMan

First off, my host is GeoCities. They have really cruddy templates, so I decided to get some alternate ones off of the internet. I found some pretty cool ones, but I don't know what to do after I download them. So I was thinking maybe some site out there gives the HTML code for a template. I have been searching allday with no luck. Can someone please point out a website that gives HTML codes for templates? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason

Usually when you get a template from places like templatemonster.com designload.net or boxedart.com they provide you with both the graphics and a index.html page. Then you can just edit the html page and rename name it other pages if needed.


----------

